# Old Manor House, Grantham, January 2019



## HughieD (Jan 20, 2019)

*1. The History*
See previous report HERE for the history of this place.

*2. The Explore*
One of my fave little places and one I’ve been to a few times. Since I came last time the place has gone down hill a bit. There appears to have been a bit of an attempt to tidy up the place slightly. Equally though the sink in one room and the toilet in another room have been removed and smashed up respectively. It also appears that someone has (unsuccessfully) tried to half-inch the lead off the spire. If restored this could have been a fabulous house but sadly this place’s days are numbered, which is a real shame as it has a magical quality to it. Tried to cast some fresh eyes over this place to take all the pictures on my phone rather than my SLR. Explored with BikinGlynn (good to meet ya mate!)

*3. The Pictures*

Love this rather unusual statue:


DM 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Small Toilet:


DM 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old butler’s bell with chain still attached:


DM 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This would have been the coaching entrance to the hall. You can see 18 carved into the left-hand stonework. The other side has 80 giving the probably date of construction (1880).


DM 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View from the inner court-yard:


DM 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Note the lead on the spire roof has been wrenched somewhat:


DM 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roof to this section is in the best condition:


DM 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The overgrown opposite side:


DM 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…with far less roof left!


DM 14bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old rotten bench:


DM 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Little remains in the manor annex now:


DM 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Two toilet rooms have been smashed. Here’s one:


DM 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and the other:


DM 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some very far-gone stained glass:


DM 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some nice stone-work:


DM 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


DM 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Think this was the game room:


DM 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye-bye magical little place…


DM 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 21, 2019)

Ill have to get back sometime, I think it could be a quick one while passing but would be nice to see in a bit more detail ;-)


----------



## krela (Jan 21, 2019)

Magical indeed, another Victorian loss.


----------



## smiler (Jan 21, 2019)

You made a good job a'that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 21, 2019)

Alas its going downhill, dereliction and the vandals don't help much.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2019)

Cheers folks. Much appreciated.



BikinGlynn said:


> Ill have to get back sometime, I think it could be a quick one while passing but would be nice to see in a bit more detail ;-)



Deffo worth it....on a really sunny day with blue skies!


Hugh Jorgan said:


> Alas its going downhill, dereliction and the vandals don't help much.



Sadly don't think this one will get saved.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice to see this place again!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice to see again
I remember we explored this on that surprisingly hot spring afternoon a while back


----------



## Tigershark (Jan 30, 2019)

Ace report, I hope the Vandals who tried to nick the lead didn't wear Gloves


----------



## Donnam (Feb 7, 2019)

Fantastic photos, I love this place, did you find the well?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2019)

Donnam said:


> Fantastic photos, I love this place, did you find the well?



Thank you! And no...i didn't sádky...


----------



## Taffy112 (Jan 31, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Ill have to get back sometime, I think it could be a quick one while passing but would be nice to see in a bit more detail ;-)


Hi my name is taffy im a paranormal investigator I live in grantham can u help with right location for old manor house is a very lovely place want to do an investigation on it thanku look forward to your reply


----------



## Taffy112 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can enyone help me with location for old manor house grantham


----------



## recyclefraulein (Feb 3, 2021)

Such a shame it has been lost. I hate to see history lost............


----------

